# Day Of Bike Kipfenberg - Nachmeldungen



## ]:-> (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von euch, ob Nachmeldungen morgen möglich sind?
Bin fest davon ausgegangen, bis ich auf der HP unter "Anmeldungen" gelesen habe: "Begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl : 200" und "Anmeldung geschlossen".
Ist da jetzt nur die Online Anmeldung gemeint, oder generell?

Danke


----------



## ragazza (10. September 2011)

Also ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber letztes Jahr waren Nachmeldungen möglich. Dank des familiären Charakters bestimmt auch dieses Jahr. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (11. September 2011)

okay, 130 stehen bis 1.9. in der Startliste. 
Hoffe mal da sind jetzt nicht noch 70 dazugekommen...mache mich mal auf den Weg.


----------



## ]:-> (12. September 2011)

So, Nachmeldung war kein Problem.
Wirklich sehr nettes Rennen mit einer echt harten Strecke, v.a. weil sie von den XC'lern mit einem dermaßenen Tempo angegangen wird...da reibt sich der Marahton-Fahrer die Augen 
Hat spass gemacht und ist absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Fabse86 (31. August 2012)

Kannst du noch etwas zur Strecke sagen?
10% Trailanteil klingt ja jetzt nicht sooo viel, allerdings deuten die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten auch nicht auf eine Bolzerstrecke hin.
Bist du dieses Jahr wieder dabei? 
Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet, wenn es schonmal etwas fast um die Ecke gibt muss man das ja nutzen


----------



## ragazza (31. August 2012)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Kannst du noch etwas zur Strecke sagen?
> 10% Trailanteil klingt ja jetzt nicht sooo viel, allerdings deuten die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten auch nicht auf eine Bolzerstrecke hin.
> Bist du dieses Jahr wieder dabei?
> Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet, wenn es schonmal etwas fast um die Ecke gibt muss man das ja nutzen



von der technischen Anforderung her könnte man die Strecke fast auch mit einem Crossrad fahren, aber ein paar giftige Anstiege lassen den Schnitt sinken.


----------



## Fabse86 (3. September 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Vielleicht sieht man sich in Kipfenberg.


----------



## Fabse86 (10. September 2012)

Schee wars  
Sehr angenehme Veranstaltung im kleinen Rahmen.
Die Strecke hat auch Spaß gemacht.
Und eine super Zeit habe ich hingelegt (zumindest für mich)


----------



## Fabse86 (3. September 2013)

Am Sonntag ist es wieder soweit.
Wer ist noch dabei? Das Wetter wird ja vorraussichtlich wieder perfekt.


----------



## mason (6. September 2013)

Bin am Start! Soll ne tolle Strecke sein. Bin mal gespannt wie's wird...


----------



## ragazza (6. September 2013)

mason schrieb:


> Bin am Start! Soll ne tolle Strecke sein. Bin mal gespannt wie's wird...



ich will dir ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber ne tolle Strecke ist das sicherlich nicht. Vom technischen Anspruch wirklich eine der einfachsten, man könnte auch sagen langweiligsten Strecken. Kaum Singletrails, meist breite Waldwege. Ich fahre trotzdem wieder mit, liegt halt in der Nähe  und es ist ein kleines Rennen, das von einem Verein getragen wird und daher schon Unterstützung verdient.
Spaß machts auf alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason (6. September 2013)

Na gut, das klingt recht harmlos. Aber die Gegend ist schön! Bin sowieso am WE da.
Die kleinen Rennen und Wettkämpfe sind mir sympatisch - die haben was familiäres . Unterstützen sollte man die auf jeden Fall!

Viel Spass- allen die dabei sind!


----------



## ragazza (6. September 2013)

mason schrieb:


> Na gut, das klingt recht harmlos. Aber die Gegend ist schön! Bin sowieso am WE da.
> Die kleinen Rennen und Wettkämpfe sind mir sympatisch - die haben was familiäres . Unterstützen sollte man die auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Viel Spass- allen die dabei sind!



die Gegend ist wunderschön !!!


----------



## Fabse86 (9. September 2013)

Super war es. Und das Wetter war uns auch gnädig.
Wie erging es euch?

Ich hatte leider etwas Materialpech, direkt im ersten Trail hatte ich, in der Spitzengruppe liegend, einen Kettenklemmer. Dabei habe ich mir die Kette verbogen. Danach ging es mit rattender Schaltung zur Aufhohljagd. 1km vorm Ziel dann nochmal die Kette und 3 Plätze verloren 
Aber Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## ragazza (9. September 2013)

Ich hatte in der ersten Runde gleich nach ca 4km einen Luftverlust hinten. Hab dann ne Luftpatrone reingeschossen, die Milch machts, 
und der Reifen ist dicht bis heute. 
Hab dann die 2-Stunden-Marke knapp verfehlt. 
Aber es war alles prima und ich bin voll zufrieden. 
Den Moderator muss man halt mögen, er ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und polarisiert die Meinungen.


----------



## mason (9. September 2013)

Hat riesig Spass gemacht! Und langweiligere Strecken kenne ich zu genüge. Sind immerhin nen paar Wurzeln und knackige Steigungen dabei. Ich denke allerdings, dass die Schotterabfahrten gerne mal unterschätzt werden (Was man an den Krankenwagen gesehen hat ...). 
Ich komme nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (9. September 2013)

Ja die Schotterabfahrten sind schon gefährlich, so mit 60km/h in die leichte rechtkurve  das hat schon was und am ende der Abfahrt in die 90° Kurve da geht einem leicht die Straße aus , bei der ersten Runde bin ich auch in die Brennesseln rein konnte aber auf dem Bike bleiben , aber man sah das ich nicht der erste war der dort eingeschlagen ist .

Ich hoffe das es allen wieder gut geht 

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

